# ,  8.2

## redding

,        ,           (  ..),           .       ?  ,   (),  ,     ,      ?

----------

?      ?

----------


## redding

> ?      ?


    ,    (   )  -.

----------

?

----------


## redding

> ?


,            .

----------

- .

76() - 76 ()     

76() - 76 ()

----------


## redding

> - .
> 
> 76() - 76 ()     
> 
> 76() - 76 ()


,         ,       ?  ()     .

----------

?

----------


## redding

> ?


 ,              ,   ?

----------

, ,     

20-76()-  
76() - 76()   . 

76()-96-  
96-20-  

    . 

    .

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## redding

> 


  ?              ?

----------


## Lisaya

?  ,   ,       . ,       ,   ,  . 57-62(76)    .   ,  ,    ,

----------


## Lisaya

.       \   ,  ,    ,    ,

----------


## Lisaya

.  "   "   16

----------


## 7272

> ,         ,       ?  ()     .


     ,   ,        .

----------

